# stumped and need help



## walnutluvr (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm hoping that posting here will elicit some guidance and input from more experienced individuals than myself. I enjoy woodworking but have only been at it a year or two and I have not been able to figure out how to "fix" some of the boards I end up with. Specifically, I have individual boards which are thicker on one end than another.As an example I have a smooth/flat board that is 4 inches wide, 36 in long and 3/4inch thick on one side and 1/2 to 5/8ths thick on the other side. How do I get the board to be of equal thickness throughout? 

Thanks everyone,
Walnutluvr


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Either of these:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

If you don't have a planer yet then I'd re-saw it using the table saw. If your board is 4" wide with two square edges, then set the blade a little higher than two inches and cut halfway through from each edge with the flat face against the fence. If you don't have a table saw then re-saw it on the band saw. 

I wouldn't recommend a hand plane with beginner skills. Hand planes are more for dressing one face or an edge, not creating an even thickness. 

Bret


----------

